# Trailer finally finished



## Dirtydozen

Ready for hunting


----------



## tilley

Looks good.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Looks great. I like the lights. Nothing like sorting decoys long before the sun comes up!
What is the 2X4 framework? some kind of ramp?


----------



## Dirtydozen

1x4 for shelve at the nose of the trailer


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Aha! Now I see it! Good job!


----------



## PnR_Productions

Looks awesome! I'm working on finding a way I can pack mine so i can actually get into my trailer right now.. I'm thinking that selling some decoys is about what it's going to take lol


----------



## NDSUFishing

What did you use for insulation, and what did it cost to insulate the trailer? Is the floor and the roof insulated?


----------



## brentbullets

NDSUFishing said:


> What did you use for insulation, and what did it cost to insulate the trailer? Is the floor and the roof insulated?


What would be the purpose of insulation?


----------



## NDSUFishing

I am going to set mine up as an ice house and a place to thaw out snowmobiles as I don't have a heated garage. Plus it helped me justify the cost of getting a larger trailer.


----------



## Maxime

Great job! What is the railing system at the front, can you send the name of supplier?

Thanks


----------

